# [SOLVED] TOR Vidalia Bundle



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Could somebody please advise me as to how to remove this program - vidalia.exe - from the system?

Everytime I try, I get a message that access is denied and it shows up on system startup

Thanks

Vijay.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: TOR Vidalia Bundle*

Greetings Vijay333, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

The best way to disable this *vidalia.exe* program is to use the *msconfig* command.

To do this ...

Go *Start* > *Run* > _type in the box_ *msconfig* > *Startups* > _scroll down until you see the listing_ and *disable* it (untick the box) > *apply* > *OK*.

Reboot the computer.
Upon rebooting a panel will appear saying that you have altered the Startup Configuration...tick the box *Do not show this message again* and you should not be bothered by this pesky program again. :grin:

Post back with the outcome.

Kind regards,


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: TOR Vidalia Bundle*

Hi Dave,

Greetings to you too 

and Thanks very much.

worked like a charm.

Good riddance at last

This was my first post and
am pleasantly surprised at the quick silver response.

Thanks again

Vijay





chauffeur2 said:


> Greetings Vijay333, Welcome to TSF! :wave:
> 
> The best way to disable this *vidalia.exe* program is to use the *msconfig* command.
> 
> ...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: TOR Vidalia Bundle*

Hi Vijay, :wave:

It has been a pleasure to have assisted you.
I'm sincerely pleased that its now sorted. :4-clap:

Enjoy!!

Kind Regards,


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: TOR Vidalia Bundle*

Yes, Enjoy, I certainly would, Dave.

but don't know about you
Because more queries are lined up

Thanks and regards,

Vijay



chauffeur2 said:


> Hi Vijay, :wave:
> 
> It has been a pleasure to have assisted you.
> I'm sincerely pleased that its now sorted. :4-clap:
> ...


----------

